# Office SP3 Will Not Install --- Asks for STDEDU.MSI



## Agent0042 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm trying to install the SP3 update for Microsoft Office, but I keep running into a roadblock. It keeps asking for a file called STDEDU.MSI and it can't seem to find it on any of my discs. I looked around some on the Internet and I saw somebody recommending to someone else with this problem that they download the file OfficeXpSp3-kb832671-fullfile-enu.exe from Microsoft's website. I did this, but it was no good --- it still asks for this STDEDU.MSI. Can anyone help?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I think that file will be on a Student and Teachers version of Office. You would need to provide the disc for that version. You can check in Control Panle > Add/Remove Programs to see what version the SP wants to update.

Regards


----------



## Agent0042 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think I might still have that CD. I will have a look for it. Anyone else have any other ideas in case I can't find it?


----------



## Terri281 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Stdedu.msi*

Hi all - I too, am having the same problem. 

I have the disk and this missing file STDEDU.MSI is no where to be found on my disks. I tried to download the SP3 again and all it does is locks up my computer and throws me out of Internet Explorer. So...big mystery. But everytime I go to any of the Office programs I get this silly error. Plus many of my fonts are gone and now I have an option in Word under Format for "ASIAN LAYOUT" - what the heck is this? 

All of this happened after I accepted "updates are ready for your computer" - how can I fix this problem? or how can I go back to before the updates were downloaded?

Thanks!
Terri


----------

